# Off Leash concerns



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

Magnet is now 3 months and doing great. Less accidents around the apt, gave up on trying to get behind the couch/tv, some furniture has been removed from his chew list, and has found some success in taking care of "business" outside (timing is key). 

The issue here is I been stereotyped as the over-cautious parent by my family during our first trip to my Pennsylvania house. FINALLY an opportunity to let Magnet be a Vizsla. Trees, leaves, and close to an acre of property for him to explore. What concerns me is that Magnet is curious and fearless. I have seen him try and jump from the couch towards the table or even try to climb a 4-foot gate and the moment he picks up a scent on our walks, his head is down and he is in the zone. I love that he is utilizing his senses but our property isn't fenced and there are squirrels and deer who pass through often. Currently he is on a 5 foot leash, I'm considering a 20 or 30 foot leash as a progression but my competitive sign is kicking in when I see my brother's white lab off his leash and they are identical in age, to the day. I even linked their leashes together since the Lab has a much less concern with his surroundings and responds better to the "come" command outdoors. 

Any tips, suggestions? Am I on the right track or in fact a nervous Nelly?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd get the "Stop" command nailed down before you get too adventurous Magnet.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Never really had any concerns with walking Dre. When we got him, half of our complex was not even finished yet, so for the first month I only ever put a leash on him when we left the complex. After that a bunch more people started moving in and I had to start leashing him, because he was a little over-enthusiastic when meeting them and i am sure not everyone appreciated that.

Wherever we go he always stops to check on me. This is what Vizslas do. But we did practice "Stop", so he does not run onto the road. Now he does it without me telling him. His recall is very good too, so i am not worried at this moment. This may all change when he gets older though...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFxcL--Ai1Q


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Magnet may have a stronger prey drive than Dre.
I would put him on a 15-20 foot check cord and start working with him. Find places that he can safely run with it on, and work on recall. I would look for 50 acres and above.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Nelly is and always was just like Magnet, definitely not a nervous one! ;D

She is a bold and fearless bruiser, I love her that way but we had to implement certain things that coupled with her curiosity without breaking any spirits.

We used a longline and still do for training sometimes. 'Wait'/'Stop'/'Woah' are all great. 

'Leave' is also great and whistling is really starting to work for us too.


----------



## Magnet (Sep 11, 2013)

I already started my recall command with a High Value treat. I won't use the word "come" unless I am armed with something of High Value. I will like to accomplish "stop" but I expect that to be a tricky one, not sure on the progressions for that command, particularly the signs to look for and how to make him successful. The youtube link for recall was helpful and is actually the approach I take on many of the commands I have taught Magnet. It is always good to SEE it in action. 

The check cord is definitely in the near future but 50 acres...that is tough. I am far away from undisturbed/open 50 acres. Brooklyn, NY and even my house in Lackawaxen, PA doesn't offer that kind of room. Time to hit the maps because watching this guy in his glory is what we want most. I am even considering the whistle idea since many people have experienced success, just will need some research on properly using a dog whistle. Putting the recall command and whistle simultaneously in distances that start from close and progressively further, seems to be the sensible thing approach. 

After recall, I believe Place will be the next practical command. I am procrastinating the "wait" and "stop" command because I don't feel confident. And pointing, boy, I'd love to get him around other V's so he could learn. We spent about 30 minutes bird watching on the corner of a busy commercial corner where pigeons where touching down and not a bus, stroller, biker, nor child distracted him. He is certainly wired for it, I just need to tap into it. 

Thank You all for your help and continued support.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/347.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The biggest thing with public lands is reading and learning all the rules. Be sure to print maps and learn the boundary lines. Also know what hunting season it is. You don't want to be running your dog in a area where people are deer hunting.
http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/7844.html


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

I am not sure if Magnet is the same or maybe you have yet to notice, but when we would take our V to an open field off leash when he was younger he would go explore but if he lost sight of us he would come racing back. Theyre called velcro dogs for a reason and Magnet might be the same since hes got that V instinct. I am not sure what Magnets family history looks like but if he has hunting parents in his background he might do the same thing if given the opportunity...Although I would test this in a big area where you feel safer letting him wander off and seeing if he comes back naturally.


Just a second thought on my part they are incredibly smart and loyal to their humans


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

We just came home from a week in the Mountains ( Mammoth Lakes CA) the cabin is right on the forest line. It was Fergy's (15 wks old) first experience there, and I did walk him off leash (which was in my pocket). He too is Very brave, fearless, and adventurous. He was exactly as I expected... running ahead, stopping to check on my progress, waiting, and then taking off again. Chasing pinecones down the side of the hill, chasing birds up the side of the hill. He never chased critters farther then he could comfortably feel my presence... If I got out of sight, he was looking for me, and then other thing impressive, was if I called out to him he would pop right back, or show himself immediately.
It was sooo much fun watching him discover the GREAT outdoors!!
PS Even though they are V's with very similar traits, you must do what you are comfortable with and is right for Magnet. You know him better than anyone. I am just sharing my experience to give you some peace of mind.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Owning 3 very different Vs is why I say put them on a lot of land to run them. As a puppy Cash would stop and howl if he couldn't find me. He might have just been around the bend in a trail, and I would have to go towards him. Then at the sight of me he would act like he had been lost for days. June would just backtrack to where she had saw me last. Catch sight of me and go back to running. Lucy could have cared less if I was in the field or not. She would be running wide open chasing down scents and anything that moved. She would only look for me if she needed a drink from the water bottle, and would then take off again.


----------

